# Martha Stewart Halloween On TV



## scarysistersara (Apr 7, 2006)

Hi Everyone- just letting you know that the first of Martha Stewart's Halloween TV shows are starting this weekend on Saturday Sept.22 at 1:00. I have comcast so it will be on channel 124- I think that they are going to run every Saturday until Halloween. I hope that it is worth watching!


----------



## Lagrousome (Apr 12, 2007)

Hope it's better than her book~ it was crap this year compared to pasts. Someone should tell her to "get with it"!~


----------



## kevin242 (Sep 30, 2005)

Martha Stewart's Halloween Special! Maybe she can teach us how to make a "shank" from cinnamon sticks and hot glue!


----------



## Lagrousome (Apr 12, 2007)

Rofl!!!


----------



## ScareFX (Aug 18, 2004)

That was a GREAT comment kevin!


----------



## scarysistersara (Apr 7, 2006)

The Magazine was garbage this year- I was at the store and was in a hurry and bought it without looking inside of it - I really was really sorry that I bought it when I got home and looked inside. I do remember a couple of years ago she showed how to decorate a space like a pirate ship. It was on in the middle of the night- I caught the last 10 minutes of the show- it seemed kind of interesting - but I never saw that episode again-


----------



## Ghostess (Aug 21, 2005)

Um... what network? Channel 124 is different from town to town.


----------



## Lotus (Nov 12, 2004)

Tivo says it is on FINE LIVING


----------



## Hellrazor (Jun 18, 2006)

AoL tv has it too... I dont think I get it here though


----------



## JohnnyL (Aug 17, 2006)

I'm bummed, I don't think I get Fine Living... hmmm. Someone should record it and get it on YouTube in segments. 

wink wink


----------



## scarysistersara (Apr 7, 2006)

I just got home, I work on Saturdays but I did record it- It sort of looks like it is the reruns from the old shows that she did- My TV guide says that is the FLN network if that helps. It is going to be on next Saturday too. I am a little disappointed though- I thought they were going to be new shows-


----------



## spideranne (Jul 17, 2006)

Yep, it was just strung together segments from all of her old shows. Some stuff I hadn't seen before, but nothing really new.


----------



## Lagrousome (Apr 12, 2007)

Well you know they have to film that stuff in the spring....and wasn't she a little "too" busy that time of year??? HaHa.


----------



## Death's Door (Mar 22, 2006)

I got to check it out on Saturday. It does highlight all the Halloween segments on her show. I usually like to take a break around that time of the day so watching the Halloween segments will probably be a "good thing".


----------



## Hellrazor (Jun 18, 2006)

Did anyone notice if its on YOu Tube yet?


----------



## CerysCrow (Jan 22, 2007)

Lagrousome said:


> Hope it's better than her book~ it was crap this year compared to pasts. Someone should tell her to "get with it"!~


I completely agree. This year's issue was definitely not a "good thing." I was so disappointed. It was merely a rehash of projects from her previous issues.


----------



## Ghostess (Aug 21, 2005)

I did notice some things I hadn't seen before as well... but most was old stuff. My girls watched it though, they enjoyed it and had never seen any of it, so it was a "good thing" here too.


----------



## Hauntiholik (May 17, 2006)

Last year's "special" is on again today. Check the FLN network if you're interested.


----------

